

How I Made £5,000 Out of Thin Air - strwbrry
http://www.yourfirstidea.com/?p=1229

======
LeVertGarcon
This is very encouraging - thanks for posting. I like the idea of selling to
someone who could make the conversions you could not, using the same source.

------
ForHackernews
Spamming people on Facebook to generate leads for ambulance-chasing lawyers?
This sounds super sleazy. I'm glad to hear they shut you down. Congrats on the
money, I guess.

